

Show HN: Dev Toolbelt - Handy micro-tools for developers - gimenete
http://gimenete.github.io/devtoolbelt/index.html

======
gimenete
I was tired of wasting time looking for online tools all the time to pretty
print a JSON to inspect it, encode/decode strings, convert from one markup
language to another, checking hashes, etc. For some tasks I was usually using
the interactive console of some dynamic language such as python or node but it
wasn't easy enough.

So I've made a static web page that you can use online or download to your
computer with all those tools and much more. Personally I have that as home
page in my browser :)

------
justfane
Maybe package this into a chrome app for offline use? Awesome little took-kit
you've got here.

~~~
gimenete
Good idea. I've never done a chrome app before so I could learn things in the
process.

Nevertheless you can clone the repo and open the HTML files in your browser.
It's only static html and javascript.

Thanks!

~~~
justfane
I can do it for you; if you wish :) e-mail is in profile.

~~~
gimenete
Email sent :)

~~~
caffeinewriter
Replying for updates. Though I would honestly much prefer a Firefox app, since
I never use Chrome.

